# GOING DOWN IN THE BROWN @ Red Creek Off-Road



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)

Link to Facebook Event Page
Red Creek's Website

Come experience Going Down In The Brown Weekend with the Dirty Sanchez ATV Boys @ Red Creek Off-Road Memorial Day Weekend May 25-28

Events Include:

DOWN IN THE BROWN TRAIL RIDE - Saturday May 26th : 9:00 am till 12 noon
See if you can hang with the DSB's when we take you on a 3 hour tour around RCOR showing you parts of Red Creek you’ve probably never seen before (make sure your winches are working and you have tow straps). Starting point will be in the middle of the parking lot.


DOWN IN THE BROWN MUD BOG - Saturday May 26th : 2:00 pm till 5:00 pm
Come and settle all of your differences between you and your fellow group members, rivalries, and friends as we hold the ultimate grudge match "with a twist" in the mud bog. We’ll be giving away cash prizes, t-shirts, hats, koozies, and anything else we can get our dirty hands on. DSB will be providing music during this event so even if you don't want to get muddy you can still come party and watch the grudge matches.


DOWN IN THE BROWN FOAM PARTY!!! - Saturday May 26th : 7:00 pm till
Come spend the evening at the Dirty Sanchez ATV Boy’s 1st ever FOAM PARTY !!!!!!! The DSB’s will have a DJ on stage playing all of your favorite party music and a dance floor covered in FOAM. There will be lots of giveaways and fun for everyone. Come dirty and you’re guaranteed to leave clean! The party will be located at the stage right across from the snack shack.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds like a good time to be had, see you there


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Man we would be there but that is the same weekend as billy bowlegs!


----------



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)

One more week!!! Gettin close!!!


----------

